# Blu Ray Nutcracker



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I have been always a fan of classical music. And now since I an building better quality loudspeakers and you can get concerts on Blu Ry I was looking at buying Nutcracker on Blu Ray.

http://shop.abc.net.au/browse/product.asp?productid=757329

I am wanting to know if anyone has seen this version or knows of any other high quality ones. 

That being said if anyone knows of any other high quality classical symphony performance's or ballet performances on Blu Ray that would help also. 

Thanks

David


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

It is pretty good but there will be another BR Nutcracker released in the next 30 days so, unless you are in a rush, you might wait for the reviews. I do recommend the Paris Swan Lake BR very highly.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

One of my favorite classical blurays is Trondheim Solistene - Divertimenti


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> It is pretty good but there will be another BR Nutcracker released in the next 30 days so, unless you are in a rush, you might wait for the reviews. I do recommend the Paris Swan Lake BR very highly.


I can definitely wait. I have a small moderate collection of classical music cds and just wanted to get some high quality DVD's. Then maybe my children will enjoy them with me. They probably wont but atleast I will have tried and I can watch some of my favorites in my HT.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

chrapladm said:


> I can definitely wait. I have a small moderate collection of classical music cds and just wanted to get some high quality DVD's. Then maybe my children will enjoy them with me. They probably wont but atleast I will have tried and I can watch some of my favorites in my HT.


My grandkids liked this: http://www.amazon.com/Igor-Stravinsky-Nightingale-McLaughlin-Schagidullin/dp/B0007RO54I


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> My grandkids liked this: http://www.amazon.com/Igor-Stravinsky-Nightingale-McLaughlin-Schagidullin/dp/B0007RO54I


Might have to try and rent that one or just go ahead and buy it. I will definitely be looking at getting this Blu Ray company in the next month that someone has mentioned earlier.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

You might want to check out "Flute Mystery" from 2L. It's a music only disc in DTS-HD of Berg flute concerti performed by Emily Beynon/ Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone seen the new BR of Nutcracker?

Just wondering so I can order.


----------

